# Infinity Reference 7541a Four (4) Channel Amp Amplifier Beautiful Condition!



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for auction 

Infinity Reference 7541A Four 4 Channel Amp Amplifier Beautiful Condition | eBay


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

placed a bid


----------



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

RandyJ75 said:


> placed a bid


GL with the bid


----------

